# Updating App with Digital Certificate



## Purple (7 Jan 2022)

Does anyone know how to update the Covid Tracker App with the updated QR Code?


----------



## rgfuller (7 Jan 2022)

Likely delete (from the detail submenu) and then add the updated one ?


----------



## Purple (7 Jan 2022)

rgfuller said:


> Likely delete (from the detail submenu) and then add the updated one ?


I thought that alright but the camera is not recognising the updated QR code.


----------



## Laughahalla (7 Jan 2022)

Purple said:


> I thought that alright but the camera is not recognising the updated QR code.


It can take a long time to focus properly. I deleted my old cert and scanned the new QR code from my laptop screen.


----------



## Thirsty (7 Jan 2022)

The new COVID cert (booster) shows your date of birth below the QR Code; the old one did not.


----------



## Purple (7 Jan 2022)

Thirsty said:


> The new COVID cert (booster) shows your date of birth below the QR Code; the old one did not.


My old one does.


----------



## EmmDee (7 Jan 2022)

Purple said:


> My old one does.



As does mine


----------



## Thirsty (7 Jan 2022)

Look at it again, the old one had a different layout - you could fold the physical paper (or screen shot) the qr code without your date of birth.  

the reissued one is a single page only.


----------



## EmmDee (7 Jan 2022)

Thirsty said:


> Look at it again, the old one had a different layout - you could fold the physical paper (or screen shot) the qr code without your date of birth.
> 
> the reissued one is a single page only.



I don't use the physical cert. Only ever use the app or screenshot

Edit... Missed the bit where you crop a screenshot. I was trying to fold my phone. But I usually use the app anyway


----------



## joe sod (8 Jan 2022)

i got booster vaccine at doctors a couple of weeks ago, when I got it they just ticked off my name from their list. I got no cert but they said that everyone's details that got booster would be passed onto the HSE dataset. However I havn't received the email with updated booster status from HSE nor have I received text message telling of updating my booster status.  How long after should it take for doctor administered boosters to be added to system?


----------



## Marion (8 Jan 2022)

joe sod said:


> How long after should it take for doctor administered boosters to be added to system?


Mine (doctor booster) arrived this evening by email around 4pm.

Marion


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jan 2022)

Got mine this evening.
Deleted the old one from the contact tracing app and scanned the new one in no problem.
It says:


> Dose number: 2
> Total doses: 1


I suspect that this is because I got the one shot Janssen originally and then Pfizer as the booster but it's very confusing... 
Maybe it doesn't really make any difference.
In any case I'm not really going anywhere - not even the pub - so it's probably moot...


----------

